# Где можно сделать уколы? Или научиться их делать самому себе?



## Осипов Сергей (14 Янв 2012)

В интернете поискал - 300 за укол внутримышечно, это 6000 за 20 уколов.
Как бы и не дорого, но в принципе можно и съэкономить.
Где вообще можно делать эти уколы?


----------



## Березка (14 Янв 2012)

Я делаю сама. Как-то медсестра показала, вроде ничего сложного.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (14 Янв 2012)

Большинство инъекционых форм можно заменить на пероральные (таблетки, капсулы и др.), ректальные (свечи) или трансдермальные формы (ну, конечно, если у вас нет неукротимой рвоты, обострения язвенной болезни ЖКТ, резекции большей части желудка и тонкого кишечника, нет синдрома мальабсорбции, "распространенного зловещего " дерматита и т.д.; вероятно у вас есть проблемы со здоровьем, но не все же так плохо, что бы применять чуть ли не реанимационные принципы лечения ... любовь нашего народа к самоистязанию иглами, без особой на то необходимости, давно во мне вызывает священный ужас.


----------

